
Announcing Microsoft's Own Content Delivery Network - crawlder
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/announcing-microsoft-s-own-cdn-network/
======
msumpter
> In addition to launching access to our native global network, we're also
> launching a public preview of use-your-own SSL certificate, enabling
> customers to customize and self-maintain their own certificate and create a
> CDN solution perfectly fitted to their needs.

Any bets how long till Let's Encrypt functionality/automation is built out by
a community project?

